# Vonkara's Apollo White Wolf - New Pictures!



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

A friend has been watching our Alsatian(German Shepherd) Apollo while we were away on vacation. She took some amazing photos of him that I want to share with you all. These were taken in Suffolk, United Kingdom. We will be moving back to the United States(Waldorf, Maryland) in August. I hope there are other white, long-coat GSD lovers out there! By the end of the year he will have his hip and elbow scores! woo!  Fingers crossed! He is a year and five months in these photographs.























































































































































































:halogsd: Please comment and tell me what you think about our boy! :halogsd:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful!!! Great shots too!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome boy, i just love his coat, cant say ive seen that colour before, almost a peach color.


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you! The gold on him is where his black or dark points would have been if he were sable. The white gene is a masking gene so it only covers what could have been some sort of sable. His Sire was white as snow and his Dam was a standard stable.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

He's beautiful!

Congrats on the Maryland move! We live about an hour south of Waldorf with our own white pup!


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Nice photos. My wife wants a white GSD so bad lol


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

We have a stock LC White. She's not nearly as fluffy as yours. Scarlett was a rescue and she has been spayed. :/ We're just a few hours south of Maryland.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice looking dog. And long tongue.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful dog and you are so lucky to have a place for him to stay while you are away. He looks like he is completely comfortable and happy.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Gorgeous dog. I'm in Towson, MD. I hope the weather is nice, when you get here in August. Hard to tell 'cause it's MD. It might be hot and humid, or it might snow. LOL!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

wow love him!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Great pictures! Love the one of him snuggling with the kitty. We are about an hour south of Waldorf as well. Go shopping there regularly.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

beautiful and I really love the shot with the kitty..that's awesome


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow.
Beautiful pictures!
I love the one with the kitty as well. It is almost as the cat is saying " no pictures please " lol


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

He is a joy! The kitten is our friends cat named Jerico I think! He loves to attack Apollo, hiss, then run away. He is super energetic and keeps Apollo on his feet! Apollo, when he catches him, likes to nibble his tummy then walk away. haha. He is a mess!

I am so glad to hear there are so many of you in MD!! Any clubs or KC (United Kingdom Kennl Club) groups there for WGSDs?


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Great pics, looks like he enjoys the outdoors and his cat


----------

